# Lost fin at the Russian Freighter



## sebastio12 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey guys,

We had a great dive out there today but had a little accident. If anyone is out at the San Pablo this week we lost one flipper, black and yellow, scuba pro. It fell around the stacks area, but might have drifted on the way down. Please pm me if you find it. Thank you!


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

funny....guy i work with said he lost his fin trying to get on the boat...
any chance his name was v12 ?

LOL!


----------



## sebastio12 (Jul 10, 2008)

Is your friend's name Danny Velez?


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

Ya. he told me all about it. i couldnt help but to laugh. im only laughing at him tho.
i kept telling him to give me a shout if you guys ever need another shooter. he doesnt tell you guys diving stories very well.

lmao!!


----------



## sebastio12 (Jul 10, 2008)

Haha, it was pretty funny, he slipped on the ladder I guess and knocked it off the platform. And I'll let you know the next time we head out!


----------

